# World Of Warcraft Start Up Problem!



## fatherg00se (May 26, 2006)

everytime i click on the icon to play it says, World of Warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration. Please make sure DirectX 9.0c is installed and your video drivers are up-to-date.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

There is an update in the newest (2.0.5) patch that fixes acceleration User Interface problems - check the patch notes for an explanation on it, that might help your problem.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Not sure whitch one is the double... but, another post here.
http://forums.techguy.org/games/535351-wow-direct-9-0-problem.html


----------

